

Immigrants lacking papers work legally — as their own bosses  - null_ptr
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-ff-immigration-business-20130915,0,3534539,full.story

======
coin
I feel it's completely bogus to deny a drivers license based on immigration
status. A drivers license asserts driving privileges and identity. It should
not be expected to assert legal status - that's what other documents are for
(passport, green card, birth certificate).

~~~
thirsteh
But how do you prove your identity?

~~~
anigbrowl
Proving your identity and proving your right of residence are two entirely
different things. Anyway, the question is now moot in CA, where the
legislature just last week voted to approve issuance of driving licenses.

~~~
thirsteh
I understand, but, if a driver's license is proof of identity, surely you need
some supporting proof to obtain a driver's license, e.g. a birth certificate.
How do you do that if you don't have one?

~~~
anigbrowl
You probably do have such a thing, why are you assuming the contrary?
'Undocumented' doesn't mean lacking any identification documents whatsoever,
it means lacking the documents that allow residency and employment in the US.

~~~
thirsteh
Okay, what such documents would an illegal immigrant have that are suitable to
obtain a driver's license, i.e. a proof of identity?

------
carlosrt
In 2003, a friend of mine started a Spanish Real Estate magazine, in Southern
California. Was paying himself ~25,000 per month. He hired Americans to
design, distribute, and print his magazines.

Not bad for an uneducated, undocumented worker, who at 10 years old was
homeless, and selling oranges at the rodeo in Mexico City.

Immigrants start businesses, and create jobs.

Immigrants are more likely to become a millionaire in the USA than 2nd or
3rd......generation Americans.

[https://www.nytimes.com/books/first/s/stanley-
millionaire.ht...](https://www.nytimes.com/books/first/s/stanley-
millionaire.html)

------
tokenadult
The headline is in error. This article was submitted earlier,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6390605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6390605)

and is being discussed on the front page.

